# Motorhome Content or all



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

There have been comments of late that Motorhome facts should be confined to motorhome queries only.

I've just looked on MMM there have been16 threads answered today.

Is this what is wanted from this site? Or the way it is at the moment, covering anything and everything.

tony


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

stay as it is your not forced to read none m/home topics,
mhf is a community !!!!!!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

I think MHF is fine as it is now. One of the best places for info on motorhoming...........but also a great big family out there with a hug when you need it. Motorhoming and nothing else I think would make what is a colourful tapestry of a forum, just black and white.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
I love all the electronic bits and think " Well i can turn on the computor,and it can do WHAT....." Love the was it you?bits,and the mountain of help,all free for all sorts of problems. We love it as it is,and it was all the mix of posts that made us join,thank you all.
Jented.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

In the two years since i became a subscriber i feel strongly that the site has become just another social networking type site where people post the first thing that comes into their head, I,M afraid i said so this morning in a reply to a post about an anti rape condom which has now disapeared

If people want to talk about things that are not in any way related to motorhoming why do they do it on a site that is called Motorhome facts? Doesnt the very name of the site tell them it isnt the place to post the mindless garbage they come out with.

This site is and has been a gold mine of useful helpful information for all things motorhome related and is being spoilt by a minority of prolific posters who have nothing better to do than talk sh*te.

Before any bodys says dont read it then by the time you have sifted through it all theres often little else left.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Leave as is, it's so educational, amusing, frustrating, annoying, political, and in fact it's lifelike.
I think it would be so boring if it was down to just facts.
Well done to all who subscribe to this community.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Where else could you ask about health issues, pet ailments/travel, boundary dispisputes, mortgages/savings, Tesco :lol: ,meal offers,computer help,Gordon Brown :lol: ,plus loads of others that don't spring to mind.

tony


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

What do they have to do with Motorhoming?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Read the OP :roll: 

tony


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

As a newbie I find I really like this forum, lots of chitchat, but most importantly lots and lots of motorhome related stuff. Most of the non m/h related posts are in places like jokes and trivia or Off topic. If you don't like that type of posting then don't go there. Half the fun of a forum is the often witty repartee that goes on amongst the members. Its what keeps a forum alive and the more popular a forum is then there is going to be plenty of posts still made solely about motorhomes and related subjects. I am still finding things here that have been so useful. I love the bookmarking facility. Great forum to be part of. Keep up the good work.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

sideways said:


> What do they have to do with Motorhoming?


 I'm sure 99% of the contributions are from mortorhome owner's, so I think that has a lot to do with Motorhoming.

Why not start a poll Sideways and see what everyone thinks about your view?


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

sideways said:


> What do they have to do with Motorhoming?


Nothing to do with motorhoming as such but many different topics help keep motorhomefacts the helpful community that it is. I don't see anything wrong with sharing aspects of our lives and making friends with many and varied people.

Motorhoming itself for me is far far more than just packing my van heading off into the sunset with the sole intention of ignoring every new person, experience or place that crosses my path. I want to talk to new people, eat new foods, explore new areas etc etc etc
the world does not revolve around a tin can on wheels and in my opinion neither should motorhomefacts.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I would like to see more topics to do with motorhomes to be honest. There are some worthy "off topic" type threads which are worth reading and gaining from but, there is also alot of drivel posted on here just lately and I now find myself not using the site anywhere near as much as I did before. The nonsense posts as I call them do seem to be gaining in number and they bore me to be truthful.  

steve


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*posting on forum*

Hi Tony , please leave the forum as ipeopleoeple Can read whatever / whatever Mostly mail too ( Within reason ) Luseful usefull information / help / feedback about the numerous going on owning / running / Visiting / Enjoying your mobile home from home.So Again I Say leave as ice ! it is the best out there for all .
cheers


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I look in on the forums several times a day when I'm around. Whilst doing so I come across useful informative stuff about motorhoming and I'm even able, sometimes, to answer someone's query. Why do I look in? Is is always because I have a need to find out something about motorhomes? No, I look in because it's interesting, funny, makes me think, and there's a whole bunch of characters there with their own stories, that I wouldn't meet in my everyday life.

If I do come on here with a motorhoming query I know I stand a far better chance of having it answered, or getting a wide range of views, if there are lots of people tuning in. Like me they wouldn't be tuning in if it was strictly confined to motorhoming stuff.

On the other hand there are sometimes postings that I find objectionable. The mods deal very well with the ones they feel breach the rules, but there are many more that are borderline. I'd like them not to be here but I don't think banning posts unrelated to motorhoming is the answer. My own personal hates are those that just give a link without much clue of what it's about. I tend to avoid those. My other objection is to sexism, which though nominally banned in the site rules seems to be so narrowly defined that I have never understood what kind of objection would be upheld. There again I know I have a wide definition which would not be accepted by most on this site. 

On balance I believe we are best served here by a wide range of topics.




Chris

Chris


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I have not seen any posts recently saying MHF should be motorhome posts only Gemmy. 

I view MHF from the "Recent Motorhome Forum Topics" and recently there has been times when I have had to go through three pages of threads to get to one that is motorhome related which to me is a bit too unbalanced.

Other than that I think MHF is a good balance of motorhome related topics and topics that interest our members.

stew


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

I would say that if this site was strictly motorhome related I probably wouldn't use it. It would get boring very very fast.

A good mix as it is and if I'm not interested in certain topics I just move on.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I think we have 2 kinds of people on the forum.
Those that want just a Motorhome forum and those that Rally.

I Rally and in doing so have met some really good members that I now count as friends and so yes we have become a social forum.
We stay within the off topics and natter sometimes but I have never found a better Forum.
I give serious advice and ask serious questions and get serious answers sometimes but I also keep in touch with my friends.
You that do not rally don't know how we all get together at Shows or ordinary camp sites and kiss and hug on arrival and departure and in the time we spend in between in fits of laughter together, pulling up a chair at any Motorhome and have a chat and a laugh and a drink.
I meet members at Canterbury Park and Ride Aires and then find other members there as well who are going or coming back from abroad and we sit and chat away as we already know one another and its fun finding out the real names not the usernames.

Please try it you are always welcome and then you will understand this forum that Nuke started but he could never have envisaged the friendship it has bought to members.
The forum has become the extension to the club and we are getting known and we are the future CC/C&CC/Mcc


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> There have been comments of late that Motorhome facts should be confined to motorhome queries only.
> (...)


'You can only please some of the people some of the time...'


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Stew I apologize as you started a thread yesterday and I thought it was you that was complaining about the forum should be Motorhome related only so I will see you at your photography rally and give you a hug :lol:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> I've just looked on MMM there have been16 threads answered today.
> 
> tony


You get some very good answers though, hardly anyone bothered to reply to >this< I even had to bump it to get what response there are. The same post on MMM brought some very good responses.

It certainly makes you think why am I paying a tenner!

I have certainly started getting even more selective these past few weeks by that I mean I am spending less time on here.

peedee


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Peedee Im going to sound very rude here and Im honestly not picking on you my friend but!!When you look back just a couple of days on your profile you have been interested in Pensions, Gassing, the Budget, and even snow White--all non Motorhome subjects.
Come on have another cup off coffee and lets have a good time on MHF :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

locovan said:


> Stew I apologize as you started a thread yesterday and I thought it was you that was complaining about the forum should be Motorhome related only so I will see you at your photography rally and give you a hug :lol:


No not at all Mavis. Like you I have rallied a lot with MHF - I think we have attended somewhere between 50 and 100 rallies/meets and organised somewhere between 10 and 20, I lose count.

I know an awful lot of members. I talk to your good mate Chris almost daily on the phone but I can't actually remember the last time we spoke about motorhomes, its normally photography or what Eleanor is upto or Jessica or about trips to Bath etc etc.

There is room on MHF to do all of this but it needs to be balanced. Yesterday there was a time when 3/4 of the last ten threads were links to Youtube videos.

stew


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> Where else could you ask about health issues, pet ailments/travel, boundary dispisputes, mortgages/savings, Tesco :lol: ,meal offers,computer help,Gordon Brown :lol: ,plus loads of others that don't spring to mind.
> 
> tony


Quite so, after all don't we sometimes get sick in our motorhomes, need a loan to buy one, have computer problems when touring, have pets, ect ect. these are non motorhome subjects but still of interest. As for the silly posts, they get dealt with.

Wobby


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

True Mavis, I was just killing time but my point about the lack of answers is still true. 

peedee

ps and i did say I was spending less time on here which is nothing to do with what I was reading and responding to!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

peedee said:


> True Mavis, I was just killing time but my point about the lack of answers is still true.
> 
> peedee
> 
> ps and i did say I was spending less time on here which is nothing to do with what I was reading and responding to!


pps just done a little trawl and I note some of the most prolific posters actually contribute very little to the site.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

peedee said:


> peedee said:
> 
> 
> > True Mavis, I was just killing time but my point about the lack of answers is still true.
> ...


But they keep a topic bumped up :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

peedee said:


> peedee said:
> 
> 
> > True Mavis, I was just killing time but my point about the lack of answers is still true.
> ...


Surely that in itself is a contradiction :wink:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: 

You will excuse my laughter but I have seen this subject rear it's head so many times over the years, particularly in the summer months :wink: 

Why the summer months, simple, a lot of members are away on thier jollies (lucky so and so's ) so we get less threads about where should we stay, can I get this-that in Timbuktu, what plug should I use in Outer Mongolia etc etc  

We need the non motorhome topics to keep the site ticking over during the summer, come the winter there are higher proportion of motorhome questions as members are planning their next summers holidays. 

We also need non motorhome topics to keep the community feel that MHF has, makes people feel welcome and should they need to talk with someone, there are always many willing to listen and help at a moments notice.

So what if MHF is becoming a social network site that is motorhome related, people would soon enough complain if as has been mentioned, we just talked motorhomes and became stagnant and quite frankly boring.


MHS...Rob


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

peedee said:


> True Mavis, I was just killing time but my point about the lack of answers is still true.
> 
> peedee
> 
> ps and i did say I was spending less time on here which is nothing to do with what I was reading and responding to!


In fairness Peedee your topic required very technical and expert knowledge to give a constructive answer. I was involved a long time ago in fibre glass lay-up etc and it was quite hit and miss and very labour intensive.
I doubt many member's on here would be qualified to give you a correct answer and that being the case didn't try to answer your question.
Not trying to be argumentative 

edited for spelling


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

Motorhomersimpson - you're avatar is the best one on the site for my money 8) and so is your signature.

Every time I see a post of yours I chuckle and chuckle and ...
does me the world of good!

Oh! and what you said is to the point.

In the few months I've been a member I've made some good friends here even though I don't rally and one of those friends is coming up next week to deepest darkest Cheshire to a trad folk music session I organise. Brilliant!

Although the balance between MH and non-MH topics gets out of kilter a bit at times it rights itself in the end doesn't it?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Stew, like Mavis and I assume Tony I took your "competition" post yesterday as a tongue in cheek complaint about posts which were off the specific topic of motor homing.

I was unsure whether you were gently admonishing us as a moderator, which I would bow to, or expressing a preference as a member which I would debate with you. So I didn't reply at the time.

I did wonder why we have off topic, the subscribers bar and various other sections if we are to stay strictly on topic.

Personally I like the site as it is. There are some posts I prefer not to bother with and I am sure every body finds that.

Live and let live I say, Alan.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

When I read this thread I had mixed feelings. The use of the MFH forums covering many unrestricted topics is not the problem. 

The topics covered are many and varied and we all have the option to seek information. So, NO, don't change the forum.

However the problem is the silly, inane comments put on by usually the same members as 'quips'. Sometimes these appear to start minor spats which then move the thread away from the intended topic. That makes it hard to get the information as we have to plough through many pages before, sometimes, the thread is answered to the original topic.

We can do without the 'comments'. But if it means altering the status of the MFH facts, then let it stand. Plough we must.

The information gleaned in the answers is a treasure.

Thank you to all who do take the time to assist others.

Westkirby01


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Let me make this quite clear, I am NOT having a 'go' at anyone.There have been a few posts of late that have bemoaned the fact that space on this forum has been taken up by non related m/home topics, all I have given is an opportunity for everyone to express their feelings.  

tony


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

erneboy said:


> Stew, like Mavis and I assume Tony I took your "competition" post yesterday as a tongue in cheek complaint about posts which were off the specific topic of motor homing.
> 
> I was unsure whether you were gently admonishing us as a moderator, which I would bow to, or expressing a preference as a member which I would debate with you. So I didn't reply at the time.
> 
> ...


I must admit I took Stew's thread the same way.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The strength lays in the number of members/viewers which means a lot of posts which means it never stagnates. The variety of subject matter makes it more interesting and I'm happy to join in/contribute with any thread on anything.
IF you only want FACTS then use GOOGLE but 9 times out of ten it will lead you back here :lol: 

10/10 8)


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Let me make this quite clear, I am NOT having a 'go' at anyone.There have been a few posts of late that have bemoaned the fact that space on this forum has been taken up by non related m/home topics, all I have given is an opportunity for everyone to express their feelings.
> 
> tony


Don't think anyone thought you were Tony, when I posted yesterday I was looking to stimulate conversation about it and you have initiated this, well done.

As Rob said...........we have seen it happen many times over the years, balance is soon returned  

stew


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Subscriber’s bar, Off topic, jokes and trivia, Computer help, Health and fitness, Nature watch, In memory of, Charity, Internet access, Communications, Photography, Pets, Rainbow bridge, General sport related, Moto X, ski-ing, Food and drink.

17 forums where posts would have to be pretty contrived not to provoke non motor home replies. Perhaps it would be better for the purists if these were ended or restricted. But it would not be MHF then.

Dick


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Good points raised by both sides in this discussion and whilst I tend to enjoy the techie side of the forum there are very few new questions left to be answered. We could soon stagnate on the same old ten questions that new members want answers to. One thing the site does well is bring together a group of motorhome owners who for the most part share the same view on life and want to enjoy retirement or look forward to the day when they can.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes Dick, that is the same list I came up with. Remove all those and I would find the forum less interesting. Having said that I do avoid some threads, I find the very sad ones difficult and try not read them unless I feel I know the person concerned.

It's funny how I feel I know those I interact with regularly even though in most cases we have not met.

I recently met some members I have regularly corresponded with on here and it felt rather as though we had known each other for some time. Not really like a first meeting at all. I put that down to the varied topics and the insight that gives, Alan.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

artona said:


> I view MHF from the "Recent Motorhome Forum Topics" and recently there has been times when I have had to go through three pages of threads to get to one that is motorhome related which to me is a bit too unbalanced.
> 
> Other than that I think MHF is a good balance of motorhome related topics and topics that interest our members.
> 
> stew


I completely agree.

Although I've certainly complained in the past about topics which had nothing to do with motorhoming (and seemed just to repeat the editorial line of a "certain daily paper") I've got no problem at all with them being part of the broad fabric of the site. (Until of course they tip over into racism or sexism, but I'm sure the mods can handle that.)

Like Artona I normally access the site via "Recent Motorhome Forum Topics". What might be helpful - and I don't know if it's do-able - is if we could have the *option *to define in our preferences exactly which forums we wanted to include or exclude in our view of Recent Topics. That way if I choose not to see topics in Subscribers Bar, Off Topic or, say, Pets, then I have the option.

I recognise it may not be feasible, and you wouldn't need to "customise" like this if you didn't want to, but I do think it could give each subscriber more control over how they used the site.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Solway

Neat idea to be able to select a list of preferences.

Can't be done I'm afraid . . . the Mods have already bullied Nuke :lol: , but it just ain't feasible.

I do have an idea that could (I think) help, and will see if Nuke can do it. That won't be for a few days though as we are away shortly.

Hmmmmmm. Thanks for the nudge to the little grey cells. It could work!! :wink:   

Dave


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

We have almost 70 different forum headings and many more sub forums.
The site designer/owner obviously wanted it this way.
With 46000 members, I think he was right with his choice.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bigbazza said:


> We have almost 70 different forum headings and many more sub forums.
> The site designer/owner obviously wanted it this way.
> With 46000 members, I think he was right with his choice.


A good proportion of them were requested by members Baz.

He aims to please!! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Solway
> 
> Neat idea to be able to select a list of preferences.
> 
> ...


I thought it might be difficult - but will be interested if you can come up with anything with a similar effect.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes please leave as it is, it is a great site for MH info and many other things. If the subject heading is accurate you can skip what does not interest you. However, I do think that personal conversations could use the PM system more. Moreover, keep comments short and to the point.

Dave


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Solwaybuggier said:


> artona said:
> 
> 
> > I view MHF from the "Recent Motorhome Forum Topics" and recently there has been times when I have had to go through three pages of threads to get to one that is motorhome related which to me is a bit too unbalanced.
> ...


Hi,

Artona as a moderator see's many other threads when viewing from the 'recent topics' so let us not take his comment out of proportion :wink:

Everyone has a choice not see the subscribers bar, jokes & trivia, simply view the site from the home page as these sections do not show there 

I have always used the home page so I don't have problems, although I actually like the non motorhome threads as it happens and actively seek them out at times, well apart from some subscriber bar threads as they tend to be too serious for me 

MHS...Rob


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Something else I like about the forum. The ability to "Thank" posters at a click of a button. I have been happily going through this thread 'thanking' various posts and would also like to say Thanks for thanking me ......Its nice to feel wanted :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Jodi1 said:


> Its nice to feel wanted :lol: :lol:


Wouldn't know about that . . . . I'm a Moderator!! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

It will come as no surprise to anyone that I enjoy the wit and friendly banter! :roll:

It would be a terrible shame if the forum became so boring and serious that the "_matey_" atmosphere was lost . . . and it very soon would be if we posted ONLY specifically M/H related comments.

If that ever happens Nuke will need a replacement Mod, 'cos I won't be staying!! 8O

Dave  

P.S. Of course I include "matey-ess" as well :wink: . How could we get up in the morning without the lure of amusing comments from Mavis, Greenie, Carolgavin . . . to name but a few!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

Well I love it just the way it is! I can go into the relevant forums and read the stuff I need about MHs or I can get to know people better and make new friends in the other sections.

Personally I'd be horribly bored if I just had to talk about motorhomes - I mean I love Delores but there is more to life. I think people on here have helped each other out in many ways other that MH support and long may it continue.

Please don't bring in more rules... 8O


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I have learnt an awful lot about MHs since joining MHF and would never hesitate to pay the subscription every year.
Greg and I know for a fact that we would never have had the holidays in France and Spain that we had if we hadn't been members. Aires, municipals, cycle tracks, wildcamping, taking a longer than average holiday, were all subjects we knew nothing about before we found this site.

As for the rest of it!! It's like being able to read snatches of peoples diaries, eavsdrop on conversations and interrupt on a whim! There are some of us who delight in a bit of silliness and naughty childishness from time to time. We are like that in normal life, inbetween bouts of being serious and normal. We find each other and bounce off each other and enjoy hell out if it. The highlight of winter 2008/2009 on MHF was the trampolining contest in the Chat Room!! I ended up taking a flight to Scotland as a result!! (you had to be there!!)

I know it annoys some people but hey ho! people moaning about immigrants being spongers annoys me!

I think we should re-name the site 'The Motorhomers Diaries"

Ca


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

CaGreg said:


> There are some of us who delight in a bit of silliness and naughty childishness from time to time. We are like that in normal life, inbetween bouts of being serious and normal.
> Ca


Not sure I've ever been 'normal' :lol:

David


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

MHF is not just a community it's FAMILY


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*MHF*

Hi

There is a fair amount of non motorhome stuff on MHF, but the Financial Times has a fair amount of non financial stuff, and the Daily Mirror is nothing to do with mirrors!

When does something not become motorhome related? Let's look at when we talk about fuel prices. That is not specifically motorhome related, but is related to the cost of motorhoming, and powering the machine.

Next up - the food and drinks forum. Nothing particularly motorhome orientated there, but maybe gives people ideas what to have as on board snacks and so on. I learned a great tip not to put the water from boiled eggs down the motorhome sink - or expect a pong.

The computer help pages are nothing to do with motorhoming. Oh yes they are, we use the computer to get on MHF.

My view is that any forum needs a mixed bag. I am a user of various forums relating to, now it's all coming out, Weimaraners, aircraft, ferries, Italy and so on. One of those forums is proud of that fact that threads go off topic etc

When motorhomers meet, do we only talk about motorhomes? No, we talk about everything from the price of knickers in M&S to a new camera. The forum is an extension of/or a form of, a meet, a get together or a knees up.

I travel on my own and the first time I went on a "meet", I felt that I already knew the people who were there.

I do not read every post on MHF, so if there is something in, for example Turkey touring, I probably won't read it as I doubt I can offer any assistance etc.

Off topic, subscribers bar and trivia is a great place.

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: MHF*



Rapide561 said:


> The forum is an extension of/or a form of, a meet, a get together or a knees up.


I think is as good a description as it can get 

Gerald


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Next up - the food and drinks forum. Nothing particularly motorhome orientated there, but maybe gives people ideas what to have as on board snacks and so on. I learned a great tip not to put the water from boiled eggs down the motorhome sink - or expect a pong. *

Well Russell thats certainly something that I don't know about..........is that after they have had their shells peeled off ? sorry off topic 8O


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Boiled egg water*

Ooooh yes, it's now a well known fact. If you boil some eggs, and then chuck that water down your motorhome sink, you may well get ponging drains!

Also, another well know fact relates to the colour of the curtains on the Stena Navigator!

Russell
International Washing Machine User.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Boiled egg water*



Rapide561 said:


> Ooooh yes, it's now a well known fact. If you boil some eggs, and then chuck that water down your motorhome sink, you may well get ponging drains!
> 
> Also, another well know fact relates to the colour of the curtains on the Stena Navigator!
> 
> ...


Oh well you learn something new everyday :wink: now what about poached ones ?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Water*

Well I would think that poached egg water would stink too!

Russell


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Russell you are off topic that refers to motorhomes.

Dick


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Water*



Rapide561 said:


> Well I would think that poached egg water would stink too!
> 
> Russell


It might have been the Catalytic Converter as they smell like rotten eggs when they go :roll:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Not poached, just boiled. It's the sulphur in the shells that causes the smell.

( give me a few mins and I'll get back on topic and relate this to MHs.....)

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Topics*

Nette - now look what you have gone and done, I am off topic! Ooooh, I could just eat a Topic. Can you still get them?

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Water*



locovan said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I would think that poached egg water would stink too!
> ...


Catalytic converters have sulphur in them, and this is the same chemical as in the egg shells.

I do recall it was Grizzlys tip the first time around!

Meanwhile, I am sat in the motorhome, so I m literally on the topic!

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Topics*



Rapide561 said:


> Ooooh, I could just eat a Topic. Can you still get them?


Yep.

Although Annie and I shared a bag of Maltesers and a Picnic earlier. And Sunday is supposed to be chocolate day :roll:

Gerald


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Seriously though I feel a critical mass building here. If I had a mate who could only talk about motor homes (or dogs or football or Formula one etc. etc.) I would accept fewer invitations to the pub from him as I would from the mate who had catholic interests and conversation and also owned a motor home.

Come the time I need help/advice on the motor home front I would probably ask the mate I went to the pub with most often.

I also worry about any move to curb or curtail something that already exists and seems to be causing no harm. There are ways of avoiding the forums that are likely to go off the motor home theme. To seek to have those forums blackballed in any way is I think a step too far, and smacks of the killjoy. 

Dick


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> . There are ways of avoiding the forums that are likely to go off the motor home theme. To seek to have those forums blackballed in any way is I think a step too far, and smacks of the killjoy.
> Dick


Give the man a gold star - and a Topic.

Sound sense.

G

PS How did you get on today Russell ?? (OT but I'm not here next week)


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Taking motorhomes out of the picture;

Because of MHF I have (to name but a few):

Found out that stammering and left handedness are linked
Bought a Panasonic breadmaker and now hate shop bought bread
Got instructions on how to build a wormery
Received professional advise when I was feeling poorly
I now know what a ningynignynaw is
Received comfort when my dog passed away

Some threads have made me sad and I've shed a tear; others have made me cry with laughter.

But, most of all, I’ve met some really lovely people on MHF, and when we meet for the first time we already feel comfortable in each others company, due to the banter we have shared on-line.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Hezbez
My sentiments exactly


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

dawnwynne said:


> peedee said:
> 
> 
> > pps just done a little trawl and I note some of the most prolific posters actually contribute very little to the site.
> ...


Nope, there is much more to this site than just postings! Don't get me wrong I think the site would become boring without the none motorhome topics but its sad that some find so much time to post trivia but contribute so little elsewhere. The converse is also true, there are many on here who for the length of time they have been members have posted very little but have contributed a great deal. I have more admiration for them than the former.

The trouble with too much trivia is it rapidly masks the serious stuff.



> In fairness Peedee your topic required very technical and expert knowledge to give a constructive answer.


Err.. Barry isn't that what most join the site for, to get answers. Apart from actual use, most other aspects of a motorhome are technical whether it be about the engine, heating, TV , radios, batteries etc. If you have owned a motorhome or better still owned multiple motorhomes you must have held some opinion about its construction. There are also experts from all walks of life on here, even suppliers and manufacturers.

Was it in fact masked by too many posting because on another site with less trivial postings it received excellent responses?

peedee


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

peedee said:


> dawnwynne said:
> 
> 
> > peedee said:
> ...


Sorry Peedee I think I have misread your comments yesterday and now you have clearly put this I can see what you mean.
You have put some lovely camping sites on today and thats Brill :wink:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Wasn't me Mavis, but it is not for the first time I have been confursed with *peejay's* excellent contributions.

peedee


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

peedee said:


> Wasn't me Mavis, but it is not for the first time I have been confursed with *peejay's* excellent contributions.
> 
> peedee


 :lol: :lol: :lol: its to early in the morning and the sun has gone to my head :lol:


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Water*



Rapide561 said:


> Well I would think that poached egg water would stink too!
> 
> Russell


If I eat them will I stink? :roll:

Wobby


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Water*



wobby said:


> If I eat them will I stink? :roll:
> 
> Wobby


Only if you squeeze yourself down the sink.

G


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

How about a change to the Forum Profile page listing all forum sections and a tick box for those sections you wish to see? A fair bit of programming I would think but then we can please all the people all the time.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

tonyt said:


> How about a change to the Forum Profile page listing all forum sections and a tick box for those sections you wish to see? A fair bit of programming I would think but then we can please all the people all the time.


I think something like that has been mentioned before; a "personalised" introduction screen?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Yup it has and I thought Nuke had it on his list to look at?

peedee


----------

